

Bump is letting users send paid apps (on Android)? - briancooley
http://groups.google.com/group/android-developers/browse_thread/thread/87de33d5ef8c69fc

======
jmintz
Bump does not allow users to share paid apps for free. All we do is share a
link to the App Market so your friend can find the app (and hopefully purchase
it) easier.

The key part of this post is: "(I haven't tried actually sending the paid app,
so maybe it fails at that point - can anyone confirm? I hope to be proven
wrong here)"

~~~
briancooley
Yeah, I was pretty sure that was incorrect, though I didn't try it myself. I
figured you guys might want a chance to reply, and I saw that you did.

